# Allstar Saturday Thread



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

OMG.

Shooting Stars, this is so exciting I might have to turn off the TV or else I might get a heart attack. 

They would need Steph or Ray for the almost halfcourt shots. They would hit a jumper from there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love the shooting stars comp. So much better than 2-Ball. And I'm being serious. It's more like a legit comp. That halfcourt shot might be a bit much though.

And why isn't there a Seattle team?
Ray, Sue Bird, and Detlef Shrempf


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol, I am watching the events too, it's nice to see the stars there having fun.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe they should put Amare in it


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL

John Salley was hilarous. Missing all his shots from 3. than firing one at the rim and the last one banked in.

Than he banks in the halfcourt shots also.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This is better than I expected, I didn't really understand what it was coming in. Still not blowing me away, but it's not boring. Salley was hilarious, though he looked almost depressed to be out there.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Go Magic, Lisa, and Fish :woot:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Well Salley killed us after he took what seems like 30 three pointers.

Why exactly was John Salley in a "Shooting Stars" contest...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well at least my prediction was right. The Lakers somehow alway win those small events with Magic.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Derek Fisher with the game winner.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Derek Fisher with the game winner.


A First :rofl:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

pretty good competition...better than i expected


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I love the shooting stars comp. So much better than 2-Ball. And I'm being serious. It's more like a legit comp. That halfcourt shot might be a bit much though.
> 
> And why isn't there a Seattle team?
> Ray, Sue Bird, and Detlef Shrempf


Maybe Sue Bird charmness will take away the whole attention of this event.

lol.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I think they should show Amare shooting for about an hour - that would be awesome.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

They should have given Detroit Bill Laimbeer instead of John Salley.

They would have killed it with Bill on the team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Am I the only one that still thinks panties any time I see Marv Albert.

It's disturbing.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Am I the only one that still thinks panties any time I see Marv Albert.
> 
> It's disturbing.


I made the comment about Marv being LA biased by saying he has purple and gold panties and I don't think anyone caught it... but I remeber.

Anyways, Derrick Fisher in the skills competition? Why not get Sir Charles out there while your at it too? :laugh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Baron Davis made that look pretty easy...didn't even run very hard.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Baron just ruined the competition. Who's going to beat that score?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

LeBron is in the front row next to the start of the skills challenge.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow, they're really trying to get as many commercials as possible in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> LeBron is in the front row next to the start of the skills challenge.


Didn't look like he had his Cavs jersey on underneath. I wonder if he's got his sneakers on?

I guess he still has time between now and the dunk contest.

hmmmm....

And yeah. Baron just ruined this competition. And I think he's hungover to boot.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Baron just ruined the competition. Who's going to beat that score?


Absolutely no one. It was taking guys like Payton like 50 seconds last year.

Who was the one that missed all the top-of-the-key shots last year in this competition?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Damn, Fisher did alright... I'll eat some crow later.


Davis should take him in the 2nd round tho.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Davis vs Fisher.. hmm.. enough commercials already


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I can't believe _Fisher_ is going to the Finals.

Jason Williams belongs in this compeition. If Fisher played for any other team, there's no way he gets invited to this.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Absolutely no one. It was taking guys like Payton like 50 seconds last year.
> ...



Tony Parker. Took him like a minute, and he ran out balls he missed so many jumpshots, he just moved on to the next station. :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

:laugh:

"Here comes the usher"

"once your 25 you can't wear throwback jersey, your an adult! Throw back jerseys don't look too good in PTA meetings"


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Alright, the first two events were nice warmups, now it's time for the real stuff to start.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

At the rate they're giving us commercial brakes we should see the dunk contest around 2 in the morning.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Baron looks half drunk and he still schooled everybody...

Anyway, the first two competitions were alright......the real thing starts now!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Alright, the first two events were nice warmups, now it's time for the real stuff to start.


That's what i'm hoping. It's been pretty dull so far..:|


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> At the rate they're giving us commercial brakes we should see the dunk contest around 2 in the morning.


:rofl: Great one


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Baron hadn't slept in two days. And you know he's been drinking...and "other things" in his time...Good for him though. He is really getting the most out of his all-star experience.

Tim Floyd can't be escatic though.

And how about some diffrent Musical guests...geez.

I wanna hear Jay-Z over Danger Mouse. Grey Album.:yes:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like Ruben got bigger.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Watch RUBEN take off his shirt and there's gonna be a big deal about it


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

These commercials are putting me on the brink of suicide.

But now, the real stuff starts, but we have to wait for Ruben to sing, and then obviously another commercial - hell maybe _two_.

Predictions right now-- 
*3-Point Shootout-* _Rashard Lewis_
*Slam Dunk Competition-* _Ricky Davis_

Yes Rashard Lewis over Peja! I know Peja will probably win it but Rashard is the next best three point shooter and will put up a hell of a fight. And I know Ricky Davis will pull something amazing off like a 360 through the leg dunk.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> Predictions right now--
> *3-Point Shootout-* _Rashard Lewis_
> *Slam Dunk Competition-* _Ricky Davis_


I'll call you on that and predict Cuttino Mobley and Jason Richardson. 

I'll get back to you at about 3:00 am after 6 more musical guests and more ****ty commercials. I'm sure they'll even find time for Ruben to sing another song. :dead:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

3-point-Voshon
Dunk-???? I'll wait until for sure Lebron isn't going to be in it. Honestly I have no idea. Ricky probably has some crazy dunks. But Fred Jones could come out of nowhere. Hell...who knows what Chris Andersen will do...kid is crazy.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm with Charles, Peja will probably win, but if he doesn't, it's Chauncey.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Korver is earning himself some fans tonight  I picked him for second place in the predictions thread, he was great.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Korver did pretty well, he was good from the corners.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Kyle Korver , cool guy. Go Korver.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Damn Korver really lit it up. Kid's got beautiful form. AND AI looks delighted.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

UGH....Billups was AWFUL. Even hit the backboard once.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh man, more ads ? :upset:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Geez, Chauncey shoots a better percentage than that in GAMES.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Geez, Chauncey shoots a better percentage than that in GAMES.


This competition is not easier than games for some of these guys.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Why they keep putting guys like Billups, Mobley, Walker in such contests is beyond me.

Get some pure shooters in the contest and Peja would have some more competition.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Which 3 do you think will make it to the second round?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

K-squared


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I think it will be Korver, Lenard and Stojakovic. 

I hope Korver wins the 3 point competition and Ricky D wins the Slam dunk comp.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow...I didnt know Korver was this good....I'm still going with Peja though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow...I didnt know Korver was this good....I'm still going with Peja though.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Why they keep putting guys like Billups, Mobley, Walker in such contests is beyond me.
> 
> Get some pure shooters in the contest and Peja would have some more competition.


You've got a point, Why isn't Amare in this competition!?

He got snubbed.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i hope voshon wins


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Which 3 do you think will make it to the second round?


My three picks were Peja, Korver, and Lenard, finishing in that order. Looks like I have a good shot of getting at least one competition right tonight.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> UGH....Billups was AWFUL. Even hit the backboard once.


Yea, when Chauncey is on he's one of the best. But when hes off, he's off.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I have Lewis as a sleeper. Depends on how he hits, stamina shouldn't be a problem with Lewis though.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Good round for Lenard, solid 18 pts.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Lewis heated up near the end. He's wearing the cursed throwback uni though, so I don't think he'll win.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Good prediction Charles. Peja not make it to the next round? What's he thinking? :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> You've got a point, Why isn't Amare in this competition!?
> ...


I think Mobley, Billups out. 
Guys like Jacobsen, Giricek, Person in.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Wow... Peja's shots don't even touch the rim.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Will anyone beat Peja ? This is his event...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

1. Voshon
2. Peja
3. Korver

is my prediction


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am rooting for Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

as much as i want peja to win i think it would be great if a kid like korver won it........

but i dont want lenord to win it.

he smells like ehh


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Charles predicting Peja not makin' the next round  

This is his round to lose. His body language just oozes with confidence. I hope he does something very cocky in the final round ala Bird...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I predict

1. Korver
2. Peja
3. Lenard


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Lewis heated up near the end. He's wearing the cursed throwback uni though, so I don't think he'll win.


I knew Lewis would run out of time by watching his first shot. This competition isn't for JUMP-shooters.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

1.-KORVER
2.-PEJA
3.-VOSHON


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Lenard is gonna get tired again like he did in the 1st round.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Mobley, Billups out.
> Guys like Jacobsen, Giricek, Person in.


I never understood why Mobley was in in the first place, but you can't say Billups didn't deserve to be in. He shot bad, but he has been one of the best 3-point shooter in the league this year. Better than Jacobsen, Giricek, and Person.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Lenard looked pretty bad out there, but still wound up with 18. Shouldn't be enough to win, but still a good final score.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Jacobsen, Person, Giricek those guys are shooters however.

Mobley , Billups they are scorers not shooters. They take threes and get hot.

The others get off the bench take an open 3 and are expected to hit the shot.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Mobley, Billups out.
> Guys like Jacobsen, Giricek, Person in.


Yeah Mobley and Billups definetly shouldn't have been there, they are more in game shooters than anything. 

I'm being bias, but guys like Donyell Marshall and Morris Peterson are excellent shooters and one of them should have been in it IMO. I would have also liked to see Dunleavy in there, he's got a sweet stroke.

About my prediction. Rashard Lewis is a deadly three point shooter, but his release is too slow to be in a competition like this. It may have cost him a trip to the finals, because he probably would have hit that money ball if he got it off.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

holy ****!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 1. Voshon
> 2. Peja
> 3. Korver
> ...


good job me


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That was a fun final round, I can't believe Peja missed that last one. Very dramatic.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Props to Lenard.

I am glad Peja didn't win AGAIN.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Peja didn't win... 

He struggled on the 4th rack. Couldn't hit the last money ball...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pretty impressive for Voshon to win. Great job by him and Peja in making this pretty exciting near the end.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

There's almost an hour left in the show with nothing but the dunk contest. Any wagers on the number of commercial breaks left? I'm thinking 7.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I would've been happier if Amare woulda won...

Let's throw this stuff down baby!!

Here we go (After 6 hrs of commercials)!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Well....that was a surprise to say the least. 

It was a poor shooting contest overall


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

The National Anthem again? Is this neccasary?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Ricky has to win the Slam dunk competition. It'll be 2 former Heat players winning the 3 point and slam dunk competitions.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Basketball Fan</b>!
> The National Anthem again? Is this neccasary?


Did they do it earlier? I didn't see it, though I was flipping channels some.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well the music acts are definately heads and shoulders above the NFL crap.

How are they going to top that national anthem tomorrow?

Who is going to do it tomorrow? Christina Aguilera? They should have had Nona Gaye tomorrow for the main event.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Ricky has to win the Slam dunk competition. It'll be 2 former Heat players winning the 3 point and slam dunk competitions.


agreed...also ricky is one of my favorite players so itll be great to see


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

As for the dunk contest, I'll put the order at (winner to loser): Richardson, Jones, Davis, Anderson. I have never seen or heard anything about Anderson's dunking, so I can't pick him at anything for last. Here's hoping there'll be something new performed.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

thats a creative national anthem


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Did they do it earlier? I didn't see it, though I was flipping channels some.


I was pretty sure they did it before the event started. For some reason it needs to be done again right before the Dunk Contest.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice performance :yes:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*OT:*

I bet she got teased as a child with that last name. Props to Marvin and Mona anyway.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Basketball Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I was pretty sure they did it before the event started. For some reason it needs to be done again right before the Dunk Contest.


Maybe I just missed it. I caught the beginning of the Canadian anthem, but that was all I heard.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I hope for a great contest but I am also sure they couldn't beat a NCAA contest between.

Iguodala
Muhammad
Adams
White

That would be by far the best NBA contest in NBA history anyway.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

My predicion

Davis
Jrich
Jones
Anderson


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: OT:*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> I bet she got teased as a child with that last name. Props to Marvin and Mona anyway.


Nona not Mona, or am I wrong?


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Maybe I just missed it. I caught the beginning of the Canadian anthem, but that was all I heard.



That had to be pretty odd at the Staples Center if they did.

"Ladies and gentlemen please stand for the National Anthem.......Again."


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I like the music for the cut scenes


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh no look at the judges.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

whats up with Mr. Anderson's hair


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: OT:*



> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Nona not Mona, or am I wrong?


YOUR WRONG!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Intro then guess what.. Commercial  Good god :upset:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

My prediction

1. Ricky
2. Jones
3. JRich
4. Anderson


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> whats up with Mr. Anderson's hair


Ha first time I've seen the guy in quite awhile, he looks like someone from a punk band. I'm rooting for him to win, just because I can't imagine anyone picking him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> whats up with Mr. Anderson's hair


lol..the spikes look terrible


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I swear if I see that Francis/Davis CGI commercial one more time....

My last minute predictions:
J-Rich
Ricky
Fred Jones
Andersen(style points for the mad scientist hair though).


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

My prediction:

J-Rich
Davis
Jones 
Anderson


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Intro then guess what.. Commercial  Good god :upset:


Yeah...:upset: I'm guessing there will be at least 3 or 4 more breaks.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Intro then guess what.. Commercial  Good god :upset:


I predicted 7 more breaks, we've had 3 so far.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: OT:*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> YOUR WRONG!!!!


No it is Nona Gaye.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh come on Ricky.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Chris Anderson thinks he's in Flock of Seagulls.

He's got the hair and I swear I saw him do the little hand signal.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty nice dunk by Ricky. I would give an 8.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I liked that one from Anderson -- not going to win anything, but not too shabby.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

anderson shoulda got higher than a 42


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Man what is wrong with the judges?

That was a nice dunk by Andersen. Better than Ricky.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andersen only a 42? 

Dang nice one by Fred Jones


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

these judges suck!:upset:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Umm...they gave Jones a 50 for that ? It was a nice dunk, but a perfect score ? :uhoh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Richardson = boring again


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Andersen' was the best so far.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Man, Anderson's was the nicest looking of the bunch and he scored the lowest. I don't know what they judges were thinking giving Jones' a 50 either -- a 45 maybe, at best.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

Anderson's dunk only got a 42, are you ****ting me? Is that Kareem and Magic up there, or the French judges from the Olympics?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

They really need to force them self to score on a smaller scale, like only give a 10 for something totally amazing that's never been seen before. They started of giving Ricky Davis all 9's, and then when Jones did a better dunk they were forced to give him all 10's, where do you from their with Richardson still left to go?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Andersen & Davis had the best dunks by far and the judges dogged them.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

My rankings after round one:
1. Anderson
2. Davis
3. Richardson
4. Jones.

Although nothing too impressive.

Of course my rankings mean crap all, but at least I can say that the judges suck.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Anderson's dunk was def. better then Freddie's. 

J-Rich started off weak.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

No respect for Chris Andersen OMFG. It was Jones that got 42 and Andersen that got 50. No offense to the luminaries, but get your heads straight.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Ricky Davis' dunk was pretty nice, I think the score was fair at 45.

Chris Andersen's dunk was better than ricky's, yet he gets a 42, that was some bad judging.

Fred Jones' dunk was good, but definetly not a 50 IMO, I would have given him a 47-48.

I didn't like Jason Richardson's dunk at all actually, I guess 45 is a fair score. He took that dunk from Vince, but didn't do it as good.

Those were a lot better dunks than I expected from these guys. I'm glad LeBron wasn't in the contest because he would have won before it started.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think they should let all four players make a dunk before scoring. That'd prevent them from forcing themselves to give a second player a higher score just becuase they overrated an earlier player.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Well.... Lebron, Tayshaun, and Amare last night were better than Round 1.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This dunk contest isn't better than last year so far.

They don't like big guys that hurts Andersen a bit. Last year Amare's between the leg reverse dunk going away from the basket got only a 9 from DrJ´too.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

The Dunk Contest is worse than ice skating. I expect to see the fragile French judge holding up a 10 when Richardson does a generic windmill, again.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Wow, thats some pretty horrible judging. Andersen's was easily the most impressive.


BTW, to the Flock of Seagulls comment, youre wrong. All he's got is spiked hair, not FOS.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Andersen was nice again but easy.

Ricky sucked.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Jones vs Richardson, book it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Anderson again with a nice one, though he needed to take off from another foot or two away to get a higher score on it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

these judges are like refs. makeup scores.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

It's the same thing over and over again. I wanna see something new and orginal.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Man, how much did Fred Jones pay the judges ? He's getting some big scores...:uhoh:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The judges must have been told they were idiots in the commerical break and now are doing a makeup call.

These guys should be referees they have the makeup call mastered.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OH MY. jrich!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

J-Rich, now THAT was nice.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Richardson is nuts with that one. I can't imagine a second round dunk that'll top that one, but I'm hoping  It's a shame that Anderson didn't get to the next round though, that first one really shafted him.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That was sick.

Against the backboard , catch, between the legs dunk.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha Just when you thought you'd seen it all.:laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG JASON RICHARDSON.

That's totally NEW AND BEAUTIFUL!

Everybody loves it!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

It should be Andersen vs. J-Rich.

BTW, w/o the commercials, this would be a 5 minute long contest. How bout 8 players next time?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was sweet...

BTW did I mention I'm hating all these commercials!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I liked Andersen's first and the elevation on the 2nd but the 2nd was WAY too easy for a contest.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

J-RICH, ARE YOU KIDDING ME?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> BTW, to the Flock of Seagulls comment, youre wrong. All he's got is spiked hair, not FOS.


He didn't smush it down in the middle but he still has the crazy hair and I swear I saw him do the hand signal when they introduced him.

And a big "Oh My" to Richardson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We need at least 6 players and 1 more round. this is way too short. It's like an american idol results show too many commercials and thinned out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Judges are pretty ridiculous giving Jones that 50 in the first round.


----------



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

OMG, JRich in a frickin' video game mode....

What an awesome dunk ! ! !


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Andersen was nice again but easy.
> 
> Ricky sucked.


easy? :laugh: 

he had the best dunk of round 1. that cost him a trip to the finals. dont know what the judges saw in jones. 

jrich deserved a 60 on that last one.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I liked Andersen's first and the elevation on the 2nd but the 2nd was WAY too easy for a contest.


I agree, he needed to jump from another couple of feet out for that one to get a higher score. Judging by his elevation, he could've done it too. It looked good, but it wasn't hard at all.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

Seriously, 75% of this event was commercials/musical guests. Add players/rounds to the contests.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Between the legs.

Welcome to last year, and the year before that. It's old.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Now who deserves to be in the finals right now?

Andersen and J-Rich.

Ricky missed that dunk which basically cost him a trip to the finals. It would have been a nice dunk, but a copy of J-Rich from last year.

Andersen could have gotten a 50 on that off the backboard dunk, if he took off farther back. He deserves to be in the finals right now.

Fred Jones had some good dunks, nothing special at all. I don't know why he got such high scores.

J-Rich's second dunk was *DISGUISTING!!!* That was unbelievable. I can't wait to see what he has planned for the finals.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Definately!

We need 8 players! Give all 4 dunks and count eachs best 3 dunks.

and make the scores better. like 9.5 and 9.0.

Great dunk by Fred!

Email the league about the contest.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

:WordscannotdescribewhatyoujustsawSmilie: 

J-Rich, your my dunking hero man. 


I hope Freddy Jones pulls off something crazy in the finals.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Between the legs.
> 
> Welcome to last year, and the year before that. It's old.


Off the backboard? I've never seen that before.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Judges are pretty ridiculous giving Jones that 50 in the first round.



:laugh: 

the judges are throwing out 50s like they are nothing. a 50 used to be an unreal dunk (like jrich). these judges are horrible.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

That was sick by Jones, but it was similar to the first...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Fred will give J-Rich a tough run.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Even though Freddie upside down was sick, can we something else from him? Maybe something NOT an off the backboard one hander.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

how unfortunate. he missed that dunk twice.

what the heck are they making up rules as they go along? mulligan?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Come on J-Rich 5 attempts?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

they kept giving jrich more chances


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Someone kick the crap outta J-Rich. Whats with the between the legs time after time.

Who's the next player to do the FT line?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow, Freddie will win.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

An alley-oop from the stands ? :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

**** THIS ****


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Freddie Jones dunks are just weak versions of the Steve Francis dunks.

This contest is just plain stupid.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

This has turned out to be the worst organized event of all time. J-Rich gets as many tries as he wants, the judges suck.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol...he made it so he couldnt do it again..what bs


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bring Anderson back out, this is a terrible final round.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fred Jones way too risky.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That is the biggest bull**** decision ever. I will quit watching this ****.

They score Freddies dunk because it goes in and Jrich has 5 attempts because he never touches the rim.

TOTAL BS


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

WOW. THAT WAS GREAT.:|


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh man, the rules in this stink...:upset: :no: :nonono:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

jrich screwed up big time


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

email the league about this crap, seriously.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Fred Jones' the champion.

WHAT A WEAK ENDING!


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

WORST. DUNK. CONTEST. EVER.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

That was ****ing lame



> Worst.Dunk.Contest.Ever.



:rotf: You sound like the comic book guy from the Simpsons. I agree with that statement though.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Alrite, lets make the list for next year:

1. Vince
2. T-Mac
3. J-Rich
4. F. Jones
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jones might be the worst slam dunk champion ever ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

werst contest...evah.

The Rookie game dunk contest was better.:yes:


----------



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

*disappointing...*

yawn, anti-climactic....


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

How hard is it for someone to say "Let's give them each another dunk"? :upset:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

more LJ talk..cant go a minute w/o it:uhoh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

put lebron on that list.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

****TIEST DUNK CONTEST EVER. IF Y'ALL PLAYERS WANT TO PARTICIPATE IN THE DUNK CONTEST, THEN DON'T SCREW UP ON DUNKS 4 TIMES IN A ROW. PFFFT. WE NEED VINCE CARTER IN THE DUNK CONTEST.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Bring Anderson back out, this is a terrible final round.



seriously. andersen was the only dunker NOT to miss. jones wins on a missed dunk after he missed a dunk?! wtf? garbage.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This just wasn't a good night overall. The first two competitions were harmless but only average at best, the three point shootout was a little disappointing outside of Peja's final run, and the dunk contest was almost an entire dud save Richardson's round one slam. They really need to look at refining the rules and coming up with a new judging system for the contest.

Hopefully tomorrow night will be more entertaining.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> more LJ talk..cant go a minute w/o it:uhoh:


Yeah. I mean, he should do it next year, but just shut up about it.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Holy crap. Can I go 3 minutes without hearing about LeBron ****ING James. It's like the league wants everyone to hate him. I dont like the taste of James down my throat.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

JRich had the best dunk of the night... and he didn't win?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Next year?


Vince, Francis, TMac, Amare, Swift, Lebron, J-Rich, Dez, Iguodala, Warrick, Jones, Kobe.

That would be a tight 12 man field. Some small guys , some big guys.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

The ending was bad and pretty much anticlimactic. The actual winner was J-Rich in everyones mind because he had the dunk of the night.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

When me and my friends were 13 and 14 we could not dunk so we had layup contests.

Let's just say we had better layup contests then that **** called "entertainment" tonight. I would have rather watched more commercials.



Seriously, a long-dunk or high-dunk contest would be more intereting then this crap.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> seriously. andersen was the only dunker NOT to miss. jones wins on a missed dunk after he missed a dunk?! wtf? garbage.


Andersen also did easier dunks.

Come on J-Rich tried to throw it to himself between the legs 360 or something.

Andersen' first one was nice but the second was way too simple.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

All Star Saturday this year was just weak(last year was awesome).

The first two rounds were BORING as usual. But the 3-point contest sucked as well. Barring Peja's go around, it wasn't exciting at all. Everybody seemed so COLD.
And the dunk contest has to qualify for the worst EVER.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What ever happened to giving guys a time limit to get two dunks in ... maybe that was college or something .. much better format. This whole miss and your out is so stupid. Nobody is gonna try anything crazy that way.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> The ending was bad and pretty much anticlimactic. The actual winner was J-Rich in everyones mind because he had the dunk of the night.


This is exactly how it is. It just ended five minutes ago, and it's like I can barely remember any of Jones' dunks. The only real standouts for me were Richardson's super dunk and Anderson's low scoring dunk.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> Holy crap. Can I go 3 minutes without hearing about LeBron ****ING James. It's like the league wants everyone to hate him. I dont like the taste of James down my throat.


exactly my feelings...this weekend has made me HATE LJ and melo...before this i was fine with them, but i cant stand hearin about them every second and nobody else.....he wasnt even in it, and they had to bring him up over and over


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

PFFFFT, PUT VINCE CARTER, LEBRON JAMES, DOMINIQUE WILKENS, MICHAEL JORDAN, AND JULIUS ERVING IN THE 2005 DUNK CONTEST PERIOD


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

The dunk off the backboard was absolutely sick.

However, I rate this a 6...
no wait, retry...a 6
no wait, retry...a 6
no wait, retry...a 6
no wait, retry...a freaking FOUR!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

the judges should have made the score tied just so they go into OT. they missed WAY too many dunks.

Glad we saw a dunkfest in the rookiegame.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Ok, I got it.

Vince, Tracy, Franchise, J-Rich, Fred Jones, Carmelo, LeBron, Mason, Stro, Andre Ig.

10 man field.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

They should go back to what they did about 10 years ago, and just give the floor to the guy for two minutes and do whatever the hell you want. At least then people can be creative and it would not matter if you missed.

Judge them on two things: The Best Dunk in the two minutes (75% of score)

And the the package of dunks over the two minutes (25%)


No one cares about accumulating scores. They just want to see a crazy dunk.

And none of this 9 or 10 crap - go to 9.1, 9.2 ..... 9.8, 9,9, 10. 

This is just freaking stupid the way it is now.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Dwyane Wade has to be in it next year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Melo isn't a good contest dunker.

Yeah he won the highschool contest but only because Amare missed his freethrow line dunk because some girl pulled her shirt up or something.

I like that field. Replace Melo with Warrick and add Kobe and Amare.

So we can have Amare vs Stro. Francis vs Jones. And the other 6'6-6'8 dudes against each other.

Edit: Oh yeah I forgot about Wade, he needs to be in it as well and Josh Smith as well.

Makes it 14 contestants.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Melo
Lebron
Wade
Carter
Tracy
Kobe
F Jones
Mason
Jrich
Stro

amazing 10 man field


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> And none of this 9 or 10 crap - go to 9.1, 9.2 ..... 9.8, 9,9, 10.



Definitely. Like take richardsons dunk, that is a 50. There was nothing else even close to that, but there were other scores of 50. Its not right.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> I like that field. Replace Melo with Warrick and add Kobe and Amare.


I doubt Kobe attends the AS Game next year in DENVER. BTW, Carmelo would be a MUCH better contest dunker than Warrick.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

the National Basketball Association should realize that disabling the "1,2,3 year" rule would be the bomb.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Melo isn't a good contest dunker.
> 
> Yeah he won the highschool contest but only because Amare missed his freethrow line dunk because some girl pulled her shirt up or something.


Wow, you're really in love with this guy.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

As far as I'm concerned, LeBron won the contest last night and Wade came in second. 

BUT

That J-Rich dunk was the BEST DUNK CONTEST DUNK OF ALL TIME.

"Kenny the jet" agrees.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is my field

Francis
Jones
Wade

Iguodala
Richardson
Carter
TMac
Kobe
Lebron
Marion
Davis
Mason
Warrick
Melo
Smith

Stro
Amare
Haislip

That's 18 and would be totally awesome.
Since they moved the rookie game to Friday why not expand the dunk contest and fullfill its potential for once?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> the National Basketball Association should realize that disabling the "1,2,3 year" rule sucks.


Ricky Davis.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, you're really in love with this guy.


No it's the truth. Amare had SICK dunks in that highschool contest. 
He had ridiculous between the legs and behind the back dunks in that contest.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It's the format that is a big part of the problem. Get that fixed, and you might start getting better players showing up.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ben Gordon and Tj Ford could also make a good contest I think.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> No it's the truth. Amare had SICK dunks in that highschool contest.
> He had ridiculous between the legs and behind the back dunks in that contest.


Perhaps, we shall appoint him...

GOD


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Ricky Davis.


Heh seriously, he's been in the league for like 5-6 years. I have never read any official statment from the league about this rule, and I wonder if it's even real. Sounds like an excuse for not having the popular guys like McGrady and Carter there.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> They should go back to what they did about 10 years ago, and just give the floor to the guy for two minutes and do whatever the hell you want. At least then people can be creative and it would not matter if you missed.
> 
> Judge them on two things: The Best Dunk in the two minutes (75% of score)
> ...


Hear hear!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How about this radical idea. make the dunk contest 2 days. first round have a whole bunch of players (12) 2 dunks. and pass half of them to the next day. 4 contestants was too underwhelming. 

Overall dissapointing dunk contest. on my birthday too. :sigh: :sour:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

How would you rank the best dunkers in the game today. Is there anyone you would replace?

1. Carter
2. Lebron
3. Tracy
4. Kobe
5. Wade
6. Mason
7. JRich
8. Francis
9. Stro Swift
10. F. Jones
11. Carmelo
12. Stoudemire
13. Ricky Davis
14. Chris Anderson
15. Gerald Wallace
16. Tashaun Prince
17. Brent Barry
18. Gilbert Arenas
19. Larry Hughes
20. Nene 
21. Kevin Garnett
22. Richard Jefferson
23. Marion
24. Kirilenko
25. Darius Miles


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> How about this radical idea. make the dunk contest 2 days. first round have a whole bunch of players (12) 2 dunks. and pass half of them to the next day. 4 contestants was too underwhelming.
> 
> Overall dissapointing dunk contest. on my birthday too. :sigh: :sour:


That's a good idea also.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

It's obvious.

We need Simon judging.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Like I said before, Ricky Davis doesnt have the upper body strength to complete dunks involving fast ball movement.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> How would you rank the best dunkers in the game today. Is there anyone you would replace?
> 
> 1. Carter
> ...


I would also have Kenyon in the top 25.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Saturday night has gotten to the point where I look forward to that more than Sunday!

I was surprised that Voshon won - but he hit from the start, which helped him in the "time" department. When he's on - he's on. Nice for him and the Nuggets! 
I knew Korver would do okay - but being a rookie(no rookie has ever won this event), I knew he wouldn't win it all.

I knew the lakers would win, as Magic makes his teammates believe they can make that clutch shot! 

Baron was unstoppable and Starbury stunk up a storm - again.

I thought the dunk contest was good - in that they did some new stuff and Freddie was a very good champion - as it seemed to me that JRich had a few extra attempts allotted to him.

I still miss the 2-ball event.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> How would you rank the best dunkers in the game today. Is there anyone you would replace?
> 
> 1. Carter
> ...


I can't agree with your order but maybe you missed Shawn Marion, Quentin Richardson, Haislip, TJ Ford, Magette and the guys in next years draft Iguodala, Josh Smith, Ben Gordon, Hakim Warrick..


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

the baseline that J-Rich did....very similar to VC's dunk...2 hands instead of one, 180 instead of 360.....JUST LAME!!...givin it 46 outta 50?!?!?!.... :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't agree with your order but maybe you missed Shawn Marion, Quentin Richardson, Haislip, TJ Ford, Magette and the guys in next years draft Iguodala, Josh Smith, Ben Gordon, Hakim Warrick..


he put marion at 23.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, that was underwhelming. I haven't read the whole thread, but here are my thoughts. I'm glad there was a Mississippi State game on TV to keep me entertained throughout the (several  ) National Anthems, the hundreds of thousands of commercials, and the lousy musical guests. When is Ruben Studderd's 15 minutes up? I don't want to see the fat man sing.

The three-point contest was great. I chose Korver to win before it started, and I'm glad he put in a good showing. It seemed that he got a little winded as it went on. I'm still bitter towards Peja for the Posey incident earlier in the year, so I marked out when he missed that final money ball. It's good to have new champions in competitions like this anyways. Stojakovic's not invincible, it seems.

The dunk contest sure made me look stupid. I was predicting the guys to come out with some never-before-seen dunks. They came up with them at least. _Doing_ the dunks was apparently an entirely different story. Scrap this whole format. Give the guys a freaking time limit to do as many dunks as they want, and THEN score them. And get some judges that, like Sir Charles said, _know how to dunk_. Norm Nixon?? Add more players to this thing. Unless that gets in the way of commercial time, because if there's one thing this weekend is about, it's apparently commercials. No one wants to see four guys do twelve dunks combined. IF they make them all. Give Chris Andersen the championship right now. He can at least _make_ dunks, difficult or not. Would it make sense for me to go out there, throw the ball way in the air, do a somersault, and then miss the ball coming down? Would that be better than making an easy dunk, just because I had creativity? No, because I sucked at my creative dunk, so score the uncreative guy higher. I was predicting these guys to come out and fly, and they all disappointed. Even JRich. How many between-the-legs variations _are_ there, anyways? Ricky Davis was straight-up horrible. Chris Andersen, I feel, was scored low because he's big, white, and just looked like a goon. In that order. Disappointing.

It seems that the NBA has just grown complacent with this event instead of trying to think of ways to make it better.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry didn't see that.

I kinda stopped when Barry, Arenas, Hughes, Nene etc popped up.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> The dunk contest sure made me look stupid. I was predicting the guys to come out with some never-before-seen dunks. They came up with them at least. _Doing_ the dunks was apparently an entirely different story. Scrap this whole format. Give the guys a freaking time limit to do as many dunks as they want, and THEN score them.
> 
> It seems that the NBA has just grown complacent with this event instead of trying to think of ways to make it better.


Great post mentioning how the NBA should use a time limit for the dunk competition. The NBA is synonymous with dunking and god knows how many hours the younger audience spends talking, imitating and showing off their dunks. People really look forward to this event, and when you get to see only 12 dunk attempts, half of them incomplete, it's unfulfilling.

And what, again, is the problem with having a field of 6 dunkers instead of 4?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Would it make sense for me to go out there, throw the ball way in the air, do a somersault, and then miss the ball coming down?


lol Michael Finley!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Was the Charles Barkley's insults on Craig Sager's ugly suit more interesting than the dunk contest itself?


Before you jump on me, I'm not one of the guys who bashes the dunk contest regardless of what went/goes down. Unfortunately, after only seeing 4 dunkers, one missing two dunks, and the other performing mediocre, I felt short-changed seeing two dunkers left after that. Freddie Jones had a few amazing dunks, and Jason Richardson's dunk was un-freakin-believable, but in the finals, when these guys are supposed to step up, they missed the dunks. I know they tried for the big-time dunks, and I'm not mad at the effort, but I am made at the results: Miss after miss. 


The dunk contest this year could have potentially been awesome, but the last round was very bad, combined with the fact that only four guys competed, and I felt very unsatisfied in the end. The contestants really weren't that bad, but I would have loved to have seen a couple of more guys added, just to make it last longer while being more enjoyable at the same time.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Barkley was funny as usual.


----------

